

Skype server took a short break - dotpot
http://www.skype.com/intl/en/

======
lapusta
On Win7 Deleting "C:\Users\\{Your Username}\AppData\Roaming\Skype\shared.xml"
solves the problem.

~~~
fogus
And on OSX it's `~/Library/Application Support/Skype/shared.xml`

~~~
phatbyte
Thank you, that fixed it ! Love HN :D

------
pearle
Wow, ok -- I thought I was crazy for about 40 minutes this morning as I tried
launching Skype on 4 of my computers (2 Windows 7 machines, 1 Ubuntu machine,
and 1 MacBook Pro). It crashed within seconds on each and every one.

It's good to know it wasn't just me.

BTW, thanks to those of you who posted potential fixes.

------
bad_user
My Linux Skype client (ver 2.2) kept crashing on me since 3 hours ago, as in
when I'm starting the client it stays open for about 3-4 seconds, then quits
with message "Aborted".

To fix it, I first deleted ~/.Skype, then I disabled by Internet connection,
then reopened Skype, then tried to login (of course it doesn't work, my net is
down, but it's going in a loop mode continuously trying to connect), then re-
enable my Internet connection.

Well, either that or just dumb luck, but I'm not touching it to see if the
method is repeatable.

~~~
mbubb
Reiterating the Windows and MacOSX fix:

[http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/problems_signing_into_sky...](http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/problems_signing_into_skype_an.html)

For me on Ubuntu - simply moving the .Skype directory and rerunning the
program worked

------
edvinasbartkus
"Some of you may have problems signing in to Skype and making calls. We’re
investigating and hope to have more details to share soon."

<http://twitter.com/#!/Skype/status/73718207676022784>

------
fogus
<obligatory Microsoft joke>

~~~
rakkhi
Don't worry they are migrating to IIS

------
sapper2
Downgrading to Skype 4.2 seems to solve it.
[http://blog.alertfox.com/2011/05/mysterious-skype-crash-
down...](http://blog.alertfox.com/2011/05/mysterious-skype-crash-downgrade-
to.html)

------
teoruiz
Even <http://heartbeat.skype.com/> seems to be suffering, and when it loads it
claims that everything is "working normally".

Sigh.

------
andrewpi
Everything seems to be back now. I didn't delete anything and launched Skype
normally without any crashes.

